# 2012 LTZ RS- Review



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

You can get rid of the seat material on the dash. Change it to leather.










I thought the LTZ came with leather only?


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

OP, yours doesn't have a left foot rest? My Eco at least does. Weird. My previous Chevy didn't have a gas latch either. If the Cruze is like my 95 Eagle Talon then there is a screen that prevents someone from sticking a siphon down and sucking out your gas.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

thaicruze said:


> I thought the LTZ came with leather only?


True, Leather is standard on the LTZ trim...but I THINK that the black interior comes with the goofy cloth inserts in the dash/doors.

I ended up getting the Cocoa/Neutral interior, and mine has the regular "plastic" inserts in the dash and NOT the fabric stuff. I'm not sure if the third interior color (Black/Brick) came with the fabric or not....I've actually never seen the black/brick in real life!


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

gman19 said:


> True, Leather is standard on the LTZ trim...but I THINK that the black interior comes with the goofy cloth inserts in the dash/doors.
> 
> I ended up getting the Cocoa/Neutral interior, and mine has the regular "plastic" inserts in the dash and NOT the fabric stuff. I'm not sure if the third interior color (Black/Brick) came with the fabric or not....I've actually never seen the black/brick in real life!


The black/brick interior has brick vinyl on the dash and doors. All colors except jet black and jet black/sport red have the vinyl inserts. I have jet black in my Eco and really wish it had the vinyl inserts too, not a fan of the cloth on the dash.


----------



## mzodarg (Sep 3, 2011)

> OP, yours doesn't have a left foot rest?


Non existant, nada, nope no foot rest.



> All colors except jet black and jet black


The above would be correct. I know it can be changed but on the LTZ why would the design engineer even consider it? Nothing but a lint trap!!

Tre'


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

mzodarg said:


> Nothing but a lint trap!!
> Tre'


You said it! This was the first thing that popped into my mind...a nightmare to keep clean. Another point my wife brought up...what if it gets "picked"...


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

thaicruze said:


>


This is a stupid question but on RHD cars is first gear up and to the left (passenger side) or up and to the right (driver side)?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> This is a stupid question but on RHD cars is first gear up and to the left (passenger side) or up and to the right (driver side)?


In the photograph, looks like 1st is up and right...looks like reverse is hanging out to the left...


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> This is a stupid question but on RHD cars is first gear up and to the left (passenger side) or up and to the right (driver side)?


The drivers sits on the right but the gears are left in the same place, so 1st is the farthest away from you. I know. It's weird. 

Like this Accord here. 



















Anyway; back to cloth and leather. When I bought mine it was like this










Then I told the dealer I wanted leather. When I picked it up it was like this










If you order leather here they change everything. Door trim, dash and seats. You can mix and match the colors. Whatever you want.

Dealer charged me $150 bucks to do it. I wanted it for free, but I think she had to charge for labor.

Regarding the power outlets. The LT-LTZ here come with power in the front and in the back. 

Another weird thing. The Cruze in India doesn't have a USB port. Only an AUX. I wonder why they change these things from country to country.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

gman19 said:


> In the photograph, looks like 1st is up and right...looks like reverse is hanging out to the left...


I'm sure if I learned to drive on a RHD car I would be OK, but if I tried to drive one of those now I would be missing shifts all the time!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> I'm sure if I learned to drive on a RHD car I would be OK, but if I tried to drive one of those now I would be missing shifts all the time!


Maybe not...I'm right handed...when I try to sign my name with my left hand, it comes out backwards. I can reverse the paper to the light and it looks normal! LOL!

If the shift patterns are mirrored, maybe my shift would be too as is my signature.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Cons:

Don't like the position of the AC controls. They get bumped too easily.

I have a '11 LTZ RS and it has a footrest. Did they remove it in the '12 model?



thaicruze said:


> You can get rid of the seat material on the dash. Change it to leather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks nice.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

i love my 2011 LTZ. cant go wrong with the two tone black/brick leather seats looks custom made! Always getting complements on the cruze. And everything is stock people think i have put so much money into it


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Crewz said:


> Cons:
> 
> Don't like the position of the AC controls. They get bumped too easily.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty tall (6'4") and with the seat back my left knee rests below the temp control knob, but I can see how some folks might have a problem with the knob getting bumped and the settings changed...

My 2012 LTZ/RS also has a flat on the far left for my foot to "rest". It's not a dead pedal, so I'm not sure what some are considering a "foot rest":question:, or lack thereof.


----------



## mzodarg (Sep 3, 2011)

After actually looking I do have a left foot rest







. My previous daily driver was an 03 Civic ex and I was either used the Honda foot rest or maybe I just need to lay off









Tre'


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

I just turned 300 miles on the od and so far there's only 1 real complaint that I have. The car seems to launch like a friggin rocket from take off (with a steady foot) then seems to shift a bit late thereafter. I'm assuming it's just going through the "learning" phase, but for now it's a bit annoying. Has anyone else noticed any delayed shifting after take off? I just want to add that I'm a firm believer of "break it in like you plan on driving it" so I'm not babying the car, but at the same time not ragging on it.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> I just turned 300 miles on the od and so far there's only 1 real complaint that I have. The car seems to launch like a friggin rocket from take off (with a steady foot) then seems to shift a bit late thereafter. I'm assuming it's just going through the "learning" phase, but for now it's a bit annoying. Has anyone else noticed any delayed shifting after take off? I just want to add that I'm a firm believer of "break it in like you plan on driving it" so I'm not babying the car, but at the same time not ragging on it.


I just wanted to give an update with the late shifting problem. The past 2 days upshifts have been crisp and the problem has ceased. Looks like my car figured out my driving habits (kinda scary). I can now say "no complaints".


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I have a firm acceleration fetish, so that is how my LTZ learned on me. It tries to gun it and holds 2nd and 3rd gear long and almost bypasses 4 all the time. The problem is when im in city traffic and don't need all that power it has a delayed shift because of how it learned. I haven't figured out how to correct it. I've settled into manual mode in heavy city conditions.. since then my city MPG is doing better and I like stickin it a bit 

I have the black / brick leather interior.. its vinyl along the dash no cloth anywhere in the whole car. And yes, '11's have a left foot rest.

For andy, have you run the car on premium fuel yet? The thing is a missile with 91+ octane. You really notice the difference.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> I have a firm acceleration fetish, so that is how my LTZ learned on me. It tries to gun it and holds 2nd and 3rd gear long and almost bypasses 4 all the time. The problem is when im in city traffic and don't need all that power it has a delayed shift because of how it learned. I haven't figured out how to correct it. I've settled into manual mode in heavy city conditions.. since then my city MPG is doing better and I like stickin it a bit
> 
> I have the black / brick leather interior.. its vinyl along the dash no cloth anywhere in the whole car. And yes, '11's have a left foot rest.
> 
> For andy, have you run the car on premium fuel yet? The thing is a missile with 91+ octane. You really notice the difference.


Yep, switched to shell 93 after the first tank. I'm not sure what the dealer filled the first tank with (they pre-filled it before I took delivery) but I'm assuming it was the cheap stuff. I agree, the difference in acceleration is pretty insane and the engine seems to run way smoother (maybe just my imagination). :biggrin: The issues you are experiencing are nearly identical to the ones I had. How many miles are on your od? The reason I ask is that it took my car 700 miles to "understand" my driving habits, and adjust accordingly.


----------



## cashmoves (Oct 14, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> The black/brick interior has brick vinyl on the dash and doors. All colors except jet black and jet black/sport red have the vinyl inserts. I have jet black in my Eco and really wish it had the vinyl inserts too, not a fan of the cloth on the dash.


i am about to order a black exterior 2LT, but i dont like the cloth inserts on the dash, etc. i test drove a black eco with black cloth interior and those inserts jumped out at me. i have not been able to see any cruzes with leather interior. i am very happy i came across this thread now... if i skip the black leather interior to avoid the cloth inserts, what's the next best color combo? does anyone have real life pictures showing the different options? i know the brick/black combo and cocoa are my two other options, but the chevrolet build your own application doesnt really give you a true life picture of what it will look like.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

cashmoves said:


> i am about to order a black exterior 2LT, but i dont like the cloth inserts on the dash, etc. i test drove a black eco with black cloth interior and those inserts jumped out at me. i have not been able to see any cruzes with leather interior. i am very happy i came across this thread now... if i skip the black leather interior to avoid the cloth inserts, what's the next best color combo? does anyone have real life pictures showing the different options? i know the brick/black combo and cocoa are my two other options, but the chevrolet build your own application doesnt really give you a true life picture of what it will look like.



I'm not a fan of the cloth inserts either but unfortunately I didn't have any choice on my Eco. There are some pics on this site of the different color interiors but I would really suggest going to a dealer and actually sitting in the cars, its different when you are actually in the car. Color is all a personal choice so make sure you like what you are seeing when sitting in the driver's seat. With my own customers the black/brick interior is a love it or hate it thing, some of them wanted it from the pictures but when they actually sat in it they changed their mind.


----------



## cashmoves (Oct 14, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> I'm not a fan of the cloth inserts either but unfortunately I didn't have any choice on my Eco. There are some pics on this site of the different color interiors but I would really suggest going to a dealer and actually sitting in the cars, its different when you are actually in the car. Color is all a personal choice so make sure you like what you are seeing when sitting in the driver's seat. With my own customers the black/brick interior is a love it or hate it thing, some of them wanted it from the pictures but when they actually sat in it they changed their mind.


thats exactly what i was afraid of... ive checked the dealers in my home town and the dealers in the largest neighboring town... lots of LS's and Eco's... and they dont even give adequate descriptions on their websites of what the cars have. anyway, i dont really mind the inserts, they just jumped out at me as unusual. i dont think id ever seen that before in a car.


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> I'm not a fan of the cloth inserts either but unfortunately I didn't have any choice on my Eco. There are some pics on this site of the different color interiors but I would really suggest going to a dealer and actually sitting in the cars, its different when you are actually in the car. Color is all a personal choice so make sure you like what you are seeing when sitting in the driver's seat. With my own customers the black/brick interior is a love it or hate it thing, some of them wanted it from the pictures but when they actually sat in it they changed their mind.



I did mine at the dealer but dealers here will find 3rd party leather people who will install the kit and let them do it. They sewed my leather and brought the kit, took the seats out and installed the leather and the kit. So, I think you can have any Cruze all black with no cloth. Maybe they just don't want to do it in the USA or they don't have the kits? 


I took some pics of mine today again


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Dealers won't do that in the US lol
You'd have to go to some sort of aftermarket auto shop


----------



## cashmoves (Oct 14, 2011)

thaicruze said:


> I did mine at the dealer but dealers here will find 3rd party leather people who will install the kit and let them do it. They sewed my leather and brought the kit, took the seats out and installed the leather and the kit. So, I think you can have any Cruze all black with no cloth. Maybe they just don't want to do it in the USA or they don't have the kits?
> 
> 
> I took some pics of mine today again


looks good! but i agree with above, i dont think my dealer would do that... anyway, i really wanted black on black, and im scared of the brick without seeing it in person...well, i have about a week til my current car is totally paid off so i can trade it in. then its ordering time. im so pissed my dealer doesnt have any cruzes with brick interior. i dont have time during the week to drive all over the dealerships to check them out...

ive heard someone on another forum describe it as similar to a pigskin football... is this accurate? a lot of the pictures i see online make it look very orange/red... that is NOT what i would want. if it truly is a ruddy brownish 'red' then that i could probably handle. i dont even necessarily want it to be like 'wow, that looks awesome!'. i just dont want it to stick out as odd.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

cashmoves said:


> ive heard someone on another forum describe it as similar to a pigskin football... is this accurate? a lot of the pictures i see online make it look very orange/red... that is NOT what i would want. if it truly is a ruddy brownish 'red' then that i could probably handle. i dont even necessarily want it to be like 'wow, that looks awesome!'. i just dont want it to stick out as odd.


I have the brick interior and absolutely love it. When I ordered my car a few months back I found myself in the same exact situation as you. I wanted all black leather interior.. but wasn't at all happy with the cloth inserts. Do yourself a favor, take the time to find a nearby dealer that has one before making any final decisions. As everyone else has stated.. the pictures just don't give an accurate color representation (seriously, my pics as well as every other one I've seen online looks nothing like in person). You really need to see it in person. Whether you decide you "like it" or "it's not for me", at least you'll know you explored the option.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I have black / brick and its straight baller. The interior looks great. Black exterior + black / brick looks excellent i wish i had a picture but everyone that sits in it loves it, lol.

Also, its a nice brown color no red. More of an orange undertone

EDIT: Take a look

http://stwot.motortrend.com/files/2011/08/2011-Chevrolet-Cruze-interior-1024x640.jpg


----------

